# Old River Mud Boyz riding crew



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey fella's my polaris is just about ready to fire up . I had a Small riding crew but since the bikes been down they have all been splitting im down to me and my girl . If you are looking for a crew a new crew not one you wont be welcome in Please let me know by MIMB or myspace URL http://www.myspace.com/old_river_mud_boyz

Send a friend request or message me on here thanks hope to hear from ya'll 
:rockn::bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

added


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd like to ride with ya'll one day.. I have a hard time getting time off work to ride though! let me know next time you go out and I'll see if we can make it!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey man hit me up...I'm in Dayton, always enjoy meeting new peeps to ride with


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweet ! Thanks guys Just waiting on a few things and she should fire up gotta find out why the starter is not turning the motor over with a CAR Battery . and jon your added on myspace .


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Myspace:thinking:

LOL, that reminds me, Haven't checked mine in a long time...


----------

